# B&R professional : strap options



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a B&R Space 3 Ti with a Ti bracelet (not the older Sinn version)
and i'm looking into different strap options...










Has anyone any experience with the black canvas strap from the professional series? I saw this strap on a B&R Space 3 in a B&R ad and on the website but never seen it anywhere else.










regards,
Peter Pas


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like a velcro strap possibly exclusive to B&R in the advertisement~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## heyitsjosh (Apr 30, 2006)

Carl at gasgasbones can make you a custom velcro strap. They're pretty nice, but I'm not a big velcro/canvas guy in particular.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

heyitsjosh said:


> carl at gasgasbones can make you a custom velcro strap. They're pretty nice, but i'm not a big velcro/canvas guy in particular.


+1 ;-)


----------



## khw (Feb 23, 2006)

Several weeks ago, I made this carbon strap with matte finished deployant clasp for a B&R Grand Prix. I could be a nice combo.


----------

